# 2 consecutive espresso shots - automated



## CraigD (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think this is possible, but does anyone know if you can programme the Delonghi Primadonna S Delux bean to coffee machine to pour 2 consecutive single shots (extra strong strength)? I know that you can obviously press the double espresso button but the result isn't as strong as 2 single shots (extra strong strength).


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

As a Delonghi B2C owner myself, I think I'm allowed to ask "What, you're too lazy to press the button twice?"









Oh look, there's help: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/microbot-push-a-robotic-finger-for-your-buttons#/ (Watch video at 1:05!)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

nomilknosugar said:


> As a Delonghi B2C owner myself, I think I'm allowed to ask "What, you're too lazy to press the button twice?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could say . . . It pushes all the right buttons!

Except it doesn't when you read the reviews.


----------



## CraigD (Apr 13, 2013)

nomilknosugar said:


> As a Delonghi B2C owner myself, I think I'm allowed to ask "What, you're too lazy to press the button twice?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should suggest that to all coffee machine manufacturers when designing automation? In fact , why have automation at all, or machines for that matter. Get your stove top back out, presuming your old enough to know what one is.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't think you can do it. They've just bought a Delonghi ECAM 45.760 Eletta at work and everyone makes two singles instead of one double for the same reason you mention. You'd think they would recognise this and make it possible in the software. However, it's not a big deal to push the button twice unless you want to go off and do something else for the 30 seconds it takes to make a single.


----------



## CraigD (Apr 13, 2013)

lake_m said:


> I don't think you can do it. They've just bought a Delonghi ECAM 45.760 Eletta at work and everyone makes two singles instead of one double for the same reason you mention. You'd think they would recognise this and make it possible in the software. However, it's not a big deal to push the button twice unless you want to go off and do something else for the 30 seconds it takes to make a single.


It doesn't bother me having to press it twice. I'd never used the "my coffee" pre-programmed option and was wondering if I could programme it to do two consecutive shots then that would be what I'd have used it for. It's no big deal.


----------

